# Beau's first time with a clicker



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

This is Beau's first time EVER with a clicker being used in training, so there are some mistakes I did. But he took to it like a fish to water and I had a blast as well doing it!!

Beau's first clicker training session - YouTube


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought you did pretty good! 

I tried it for awhile reluctantly, but I never had my heart in it. For one thing, I'm not coordinated enough to do the treats, the clicker, the commands, and watch my dog at the same time. It's hard to get the timing just right when you're doing four things at once.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think both you and Beau did really well too. Not that I know much about clicker training, but I sure wish both Mol and I had learnt how to use them when she was a pup.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Not too bad for the first time. But huge improvements can be made....

Did you "load" the clicker before taping? It doesn't seem like he's made the connection of the "bridge" between click and reinforcement. That the click is just an extraneous noise to him. I would load the clicker really well before attempting to train with it. Without giving the click a meaning (that a treat is coming within 1 second) you wont be as successful with the clicker. Click...treat...click...treat...click...treat...click...treat....etc...etc. It doesn't take long to load the clicker.

You're pretty off with your timing of when to click and when to give the reinforcement. There's no real significance of when you're clicking and when he's actually giving you the behavior you want. Several times you click seconds after he actually sits or lays down which is a HUGE margin for error. There should be a click the very instant he lays down, sits, comes to you, sits pretty, etc...not 1 second later, or 2 seconds later because by this time the click will mean that something else is desired by you, not what you asked for. Think of the clicker as a camera taking the snap shot of the behavior that is wanted. Immediately following the click (1 second after the click is ideal...but three seconds is too long) should be a food motivator. 

I suggest you get a fanny pack or treat pouch to work with to make handling the clicker and treats much easier. What I do is keep a clicker on a wristband, but hold it in my hand with a small amount of treats. I reload the hand with treats when I almost run out, not when I actually do...you always want to be ready. That way I can hold treats AND click the clicker with one hand, and feed with the other. Consider your clicker hand a "pez dispenser" that puts out a treat as soon as you click and your feeder hand as the delivery to the dog.

Saying a cue/command once is KEY. You repeat your cues to him a few times in your video. Say you want him to sit ONCE and only once, but be patient for him to do so...I give a dog 5 seconds to follow through with the command. If he doesn't respond in 5 seconds, walk away. This is negative punishment because by you walking away you are taking away his opportunity to earn a reward (you're taking away treats...ie subtracting = negative). I also noticed that you use a "no" noise to tell him he's done something wrong which is positive punishment (you're adding in a noise to say "no" to him...ie adding something = positive). This isn't terrible but its not necessary and will usually slow down learning instead of using a negative punishment method. As soon as he's 100% compliant with you saying a cue once, start upping the ante by only reinforcing the sits, downs, comes that are immediate...not the ones that take 5 seconds. His tushy should hit the deck faster, his recall will solidify, he will dive into his downs faster and faster with this way of training. 

Another note is the setup. He seems pretty interested in checking other things out, which tells me that he's not yet ready to train in such a high distraction area. I would start out being inside in a pretty boring place. Only very gradually increase the amount of distraction as long as he's making good progress. If you're outside with him, his attention should be on you and only you when training. Also, use a shorter line or leash, I recommend a hands free leash that is adjustable (I use one that can go up to 6 feet and cut down to 1 foot distance from me...I usually train at 3 feet). Giving him less space to make mistakes will greatly improve his attention span. 

Hope this helps and I hope you continue to use positive reinforcement training with him.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good post Natalie!


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Muttkip,

I am so glad to see that you are trying out clicker training. I think if you do a little research, you will find that you really enjoy it! Clicker training in my opinion is the GREATEST way to train "off" breeds like beagles. Beau will learn so much, and you will learn so much if you continue along this path. Danemama's post was spot on, I would read it a few times and watch your video and see where you can improve. It's a smart idea taking video of yourself because you will be able to review and make changes all the easier. 

If you want a couple book suggestions, I really REALLY recommend _When Pigs Fly_ by Jane Killion. Very good book, easy to follow and lots of small things you can do for attention etc. I also suggest _Control Unleashed_ by Leslie McDevitt. I think you will be surprised about what you learn in these books.. I recently received both of them as gifts, and my dog already has titles on his name.. still, I learned so much from them. Very informative.

If you are looking for some good free info, seriously check out kikopup on youtube. She is the best. I really hope you continue clicker training with Beau, and learning about training in general. If you are truly interested in getting an APBT or a rottie of your own some day, these training skills will make your life a million times easier! Good luck! If you ever have specific questions, feel free to contact me and I can do my best to point you to some solutions.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What does "off" breed mean?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Hadley said:


> Hey Muttkip,
> 
> I am so glad to see that you are trying out clicker training. I think if you do a little research, you will find that you really enjoy it! Clicker training in my opinion is the GREATEST way to train "off" breeds like beagles. Beau will learn so much, and you will learn so much if you continue along this path. Danemama's post was spot on, I would read it a few times and watch your video and see where you can improve. It's a smart idea taking video of yourself because you will be able to review and make changes all the easier.
> 
> ...


Jane has dvd's now.....  juuuuuuust saying :becky:

Website for Jane Killion, author of When Pigs Fly!: Training Success With Impossible Dogs. Dog training for difficult, stubborn, and non-biddable breeds of dog. Dog training, particularly for terriers and hounds. Basic training, training for behavior

:thumb: i thought you did nicely, something i didn't see mentioned, we attached a small bell to our clicker... when Tobi hears the bell he IMMEDIATELY comes to attention just from knowing that clicker means good things! it's a small idea


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> What does "off" breed mean?


Off breeds are the breeds you don't typically see in sports like obedience, agility, etc. The ones that are bred with independence in mind. Hounds, terriers, etc. Not to say that these dogs can't excel, it's just they aren't as commonly used because of certain characteristics. A good example would be that beagles are bred to sniff and seek, not circle and wait for your instruction the way a border collie would.


----------

